# Please help identify this nasty plant?



## round_rock_ray (Feb 7, 2015)

My dad and I bought 10 acres out in Uvalde TX and its heavily wooded:-/ I don't mind the native plants of the older cedar trees but this plant in the picture is the devil! Anyone know what it is or how to get rid of it? Any ideas or suggestions will be appreciated

Thanks!
RRR!


----------



## round_rock_ray (Feb 7, 2015)

its the plant that looks like aloe that needs to die...


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

That looks like a variety of yucca, or perhaps agave. Dig the root and see if it's a rhizome (potato like). If it is, the only way I've found to kill them out is to cut the plant at ground level, pierce the root deeply several times (I use a long screwdriver), and to pour a 50/50 mixture of diesel and Remedy on the root. About a third will begin to grow back, but I do the same thing and they eventually die.
BTW, the rhizomes are edible on both yucca and agave.


----------



## thekibblegoddes (Jun 24, 2014)

Spanish Bayonet. The spines can pierce leather.


----------



## round_rock_ray (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't know if they're yucca or agave? I've seen yucca on the property but this plant is usually 1-1/2 or 2 feet tall year round and grow in clusters and it bits. It'll go through my boots and jeans...


----------



## round_rock_ray (Feb 7, 2015)

Well it turns out that it's AGAVE LECHUGUILLA which seem about right when I read the discription and compare pictures. I just need to fine a way of killing it know which I can't find anything on the subject


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

round_rock_ray said:


> Well it turns out that it's AGAVE LECHUGUILLA which seem about right when I read the discription and compare pictures. I just need to fine a way of killing it know which I can't find anything on the subject


If that is what it is, then you have only one real option. You have to dig them out. They are resistant to most chemicals and will regrow if burned. You can ask around to see if anybody else in your area has found something that worked for them, but it probably was unlikely unless it was something very odd to use as an herbicide.

ON the plus side, they die after 40 years or so :teehee:


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

round_rock_ray said:


> Well it turns out that it's AGAVE LECHUGUILLA which seem about right when I read the discription and compare pictures. I just need to fine a way of killing it know which I can't find anything on the subject


How far west out of Uvalde are you? The Chihuahuan desert, which is the only place Agave Lechuguilla grows, ends around the Del Rio - Pecos area. There are other varieties of agave. As to killing it out, see my post above. Just digging the rhizome will help spread it.

Then again.... if it is agave luchuguilla, you could just start a tequila distillery!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Unfortunately i think the agave are a breed of yucca generally. They are harder than exhusbands to get rid of! Seriously, I have 20 acres and had probably a hundred of the darned things in a variety of sizes. 1 1/2 years later I still go out every saturday and pull up the babies that come from the roots left in the ground. I do not know of anyone, really, who knows how to get rid of them for sure other than to remove the soil down past the first level of kaliche and replace it with sterilized soil??? Sorry you too have to deal with this bugger.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

mom had some in Baltimore that looked like that had a tall stem with the white flowers, she called it an Adam and Eve plant


----------



## vintagecat (Jan 26, 2016)

Yucca and it's relatives all have deep roots that spread plants elsewhere. They are impervious to chemicals. We don't even try and chemicals for us are last resort. We have been mowing down the soap tree yuccas someone planted as ornamental here. Each year they grow considerably smaller as we exhaust the root systems of energy. Eventually it will die out completely. Granted we are on the outside edge of their normal range.


----------



## HowlingFarms (Oct 14, 2014)

Sorry for the reply to an old thread, but it looks like a plant we have. 

Agave Palmeri


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Goats help with this stuff. I have one of these in a pot in my yard and they cannot get enough of it.


----------



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

I used to hunt in Uvalde County. Everything with a thorn had thorns coming out of the thorns. Sometimes the wind had thorns. It is quite a rugged country, yet beautiful in its own way.


----------

